# Darn racoon :(



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Just got ducks and goslings yesterday, lost 2 Muscoveys And 3 goslings last night husband went out tonight and spotted a racoon heading towards the pond. Well the 4 young Muscoveys I have left are luckily sleeping on the island. I hate losing to a predator !!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Drat! I'm so sorry to hear that! Raccoons are cool but not when they are eating your babies!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Do you have a coop for them to shelter in? Or at least a night pen? This may eliminate some predatory problems.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry for your losses.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Racoons can pull birds through the wire on your pens. You may have to trap them and relocate them. I have caught them using canned tuna fish in a live trap.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Well the ones I have left are sleeping on the island, so they are safe. We set up a live trap today, and hope to catch the duck thief tonite.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Good luck catching that little scoundrel. Nobody likes a **** with an empty belly and murder on his mind.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I hope you catch the scoundrel! If you do, post a pic on The Goat Spot so we can all see it. I hope that you lose no more poultry


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have lost 4 animals in the past week or so from raccoons. Going out tonight to shoot it. I will try and get a pic.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Lost one more duckling last night. 3 left out of 9 that I got Saturday. Nothing in the trap. Maybe tonite. Found my ducklings in my goat pen this morning :/ may just spotlight with the .22 handy. I'm gonna get that thing

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------

